# Shelby Flying Cloud



## sacphatrider (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone help identify manufacturer date for Shelby Flying Cloud?  S/N A98352 53w (w circled) stamped on bottom of crank housing.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2009)

*1953 or so*

No serial number chart for shelby. Its around a 1953 or so bike. Marc


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 30, 2009)

*For Sale ???*

HI,
I was curious if this bike might be for sale.  And the 53 W circled helps ID it as a 1953 or thereabouts.

Thanks, Joe





sacphatrider said:


> Can anyone help identify manufacturer date for Shelby Flying Cloud?  S/N A98352 53w (w circled) stamped on bottom of crank housing.


----------



## sacphatrider (Sep 6, 2009)

yeshoney said:


> HI,
> I was curious if this bike might be for sale.  And the 53 W circled helps ID it as a 1953 or thereabouts.
> 
> Thanks, Joe




Thanks for the reply, Joe.  Bike is not for sale now as I'm still doing some work on it.  It rides well enough and cleaned up nicely as is but rear hub needs replacement.  I don't plan on repainting the existing mediocre repaint (don't have the ability/funds/etc).  I did get the horn working tho.  I also have another "prewar(?)" Shelby Flyer that I will be rehabing soon (see photo in forum).  I plan on installing a 2-speed Bendix hub on the Flyer and using its existing Bendix on the Cloud eventually.  What is the bike worth to you?


----------



## sacphatrider (Sep 6, 2009)

eazywind said:


> No serial number chart for shelby. Its around a 1953 or so bike. Marc




Thanks Marc, had a 2nd confirmation of 1953.


----------

